# First Timer EMT Job Applicant



## premedemt (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi everyone. I am a newly certified EMT in the Bay Area, as well as an 18 year old freshman at Berkeley. How do I apply for jobs, as I obviously do not have any work experience or volunteer emt experience yet? What I'm looking for specifically are the following:

1. Do I need a complete career portfolio (cover letter, resume, letters of recommendation, etc.) when applying for jobs?
2. How should the resume be formatted? As in what categories should be included? I am particularly concerned about this because my relevant EMT information is at a bare minimum.
3. Should I not include clubs and organizations that are not relevant to emergency response? Such as a Public Health coalition, and ballroom dance team member..

I am aware of the fact that my chances of getting my job are very slim, but I would very much appreciate the advice and anything else you can think of telling me to help me at least have a better chance.


----------



## Zeroo (Mar 11, 2012)

From what I hear it is really hard to find a job in california. Especially since you have no experience. I reccomend you try and volunteer for some hospitals/companies for a few months. Although from what I hear people with experience have trouble finding a job... so even that might not be enough. As for the resume questions I have no idea.


----------



## Maine iac (Mar 11, 2012)

premedemt said:


> Hi everyone. I am a newly certified EMT in the Bay Area, as well as an 18 year old freshman at Berkeley. How do I apply for jobs, as I obviously do not have any work experience or volunteer emt experience yet? What I'm looking for specifically are the following:
> 
> 1. Do I need a complete career portfolio (cover letter, resume, letters of recommendation, etc.) when applying for jobs? Yes. Google sample resumes to get an idea. You can also google "paramedic resume" (or emt.. but look for both) to see samples of what one looks like. You will need a cover letter as that is the introduction letter. You probably won't need a letter of rec but more than likely you will be asked for references.
> 
> ...



The whole point of a resume/coverletter is to sell yourself. Why should you pick me over that person? Well let me tell you why.... I have x number of years doing public health, I am a awesome dancer who routinely  wowed state level judges (and will gladly dance for pts), and I am now at UC Berkley. If you worked at all in HS write it down. Anything customer service related (e.g. interacting with a person at any point in your job) is important!!! Anybody can learn skills, but not everybody can talk to random people.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Mar 11, 2012)

*yes resume*

a resume is a short, easy to read document that will give the reader an idea of who you are.

one page, big font, spaces between lines, bullet points.

being that you have a short work history it becomes a little difficult, but you should include a few things and make them relevant.  Things you want to highlight are your ability to follow instructions, ability to work with others as a team, ability to problem solve and make decisions, and leadership qualities.

I had zero healthcare experience and landed a job with my first app, showing that i had the above skills from my experience in unrelated job fields.


----------



## Chan (Mar 11, 2012)

Your resume should be short and concise. I laugh at anyone who submits a 2+ page resume. Your cover letter is just you selling yourself in writing. I think your cover letter is more important than the resume. 

And include any kind of organized activity you have, I put my high school football experience and anyone knows that its a big commitment to play football, I could've spend those countless hours hooking up with girls, instead I played football. Shows commitment.....I should've hooked up with more girls in high school


----------



## Steam Engine (Mar 11, 2012)

When you turn in that application and resume, unless specifically instructed otherwise, do it in person. Dress professionally and inform yourself of the basics of the company that you're applying with, and be prepared for a potential on-the-spot interview. It won't always happen, but it can, and showing up and being prepared will greatly help your chances of landing a job.


----------



## Kale (Mar 14, 2012)

Hey go bears!

Others have already given you good pointers regarding your resume/appearance. Since you're young and have little real work experience as a result I think listing extracurriculars is useful to a point - especially if they give some indication of your worth ethic and character.

If you're unable to find a paid gig on no experience, you might check and see if Cal has an EMS club/volunteer organization. I believe they had such a thing while I was there - but this was a while ago and I wasn't an EMT back then so I didn't pay much attention. I also know there's a volunteer organization (the name is escaping me) that works stand by at large events at that Greek and so on. You don't get paid but you get free admission to the event and some experience to put on your resume. Every little bit helps.  Good luck!


----------



## hibiti87 (Mar 14, 2012)

per insurance reasons most companies wont consider you a valid candidate due to the fact that insuring a young driver is more expensive and pretty much out of the question for private ambulance companies, that being said i would suggest you look into rockmed or some other kind of organized volunteer group like many others have said in this thread.


----------

